# Advice appreciated.



## indigorush (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi.

My name is Stefan.

I'm 24, living in England.

My thyroid lab results below:

TSH - 3.94 mu/L (0.35 - 3.5)

T4 - 15 pmol/L (8.0 - 21.0)

T3 - 'Insufficient sample received' - Mehhh, someone failed to do as I asked.

TPO - 8.0 ku/L (0.0 - 34.0)

I've had a saliva test previously, with a nutritionist, which confirmed adrenal fatigue - pretty severely low cortisol production.

I have the usual symptoms:

Fatigue, which can be debilitating at times. (Morning's are hell)

Severe anxiety and depression.

Thinning outer eyebrows.

Poor hair texture/some hair loss.

Low body temperature.

I have dry eyes and some others, but not sure they're related.

Note: I took the acne medication 'Accutane' back in 2005 for 5 months (Biggest regret of my life, ever).

Can someone help confirm the best form of treatment?

I've seen some people state their TPO level as like 10,000 or something crazy high.

I know 8 is in the range, but I've lost all faith in medical doctor's and want advice from someone who can state whether even low levels would indicate autoimmune hashimoto's?

I'm currently avoiding gluten and dairy to see if that helps to any degree, but in honesty... this sucks.

I've been gradually getting worse over time, but have been tired physically and mentally for years.

I don't believe taking Thyroxine is a good option for me as I don't wish to take drugs forever.

Supplements recently added to my regime for this: Vitamin E, Selenium, Thyroid Glandular (basically 'Armour')

Help me, please?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm going to close this thread and direct people to the other thread where the same post exists and people are posting: http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/11031-please-help-me/#entry91798


----------

